# Accident



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi Folks
I am looking for some advise. Today after having new tyres fitted [600pounds], driving home this kindly lady [urrgh] just drove straight into the side of the van, she took out the drivers door and all of the offside of the van, parts of the fresh tanks were on the bed at the back of the van. I had to have someone to open the door for me to get out as some of the conversion had jammed the door.
Anyway what I need is info off anyone that has been through this sort of trauma recently. I think the van is a write-off. 
As most folks, we have solar on the roof along with a satellite dish plus all the other things we carry in the van. Do the ins co. take all these things into consideration or do we have to fight for everything.
This is a no fault accident on my part but you should have heard the 3rd party, 'well she said the back of your camper was in my road', I am told she was on the phone for at least the last mile, she was looking for it when I went to see her.
I am expecting to wake up soon cause it all seems like a dream.

Ron


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The Insurance company will take into consideration the amendments that you have informed them of. 
Did you tell them of the solar panel and sat dish. If yes you are covered.
As for the tyres, a vehicle has to have roadworthy tyres, so you may be on a bit off a sticky wicket with these.
If you have been told that the other driver was on the phone you can ask for her telephone records via the police. I hope you have wtness details to prove this.
I hope you called the Police and went to hospitalwith neck pains.
If you have not already done so go tomorrow. 

Best of luck.
We are 18 months into a claim with no resolve in sight unless we accept a 50/50 claim.


Dave p


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear of your accident Ron,

If you were not at fault as you say then an independent witness would be invaluable.

When the woman has spoken to her insurance company I think you will find that she will probably try to apportion some of the blame to you.


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ron
This might be obvious but I would take photographs of the roads with some measurements. Do a plan drawing (looking from above) of what happened - where you were , where the lady came from etc.
Bad luck at putting 4 new tyres on as this will probably not effect the M/H value much. If a right off look for M/H's of similar make and accessories on the Net to aid the bargaining process.

Best of luck.

Bob


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All
I have two witnesses who told me she was on the phone and that she just drove straight into me totally her fault. When the police came to see me in the hospital they also told me of their witnesses which are in addition to what I have.
Police also stated that she does not remember anything after the traffic lights until the air bags went off, this is after her telling me the back of my van was on her side of the road, I don't remember my van being articulated must be a transformer. :roll: :roll: 

Ron


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

fight, fight, fight and don't give up

get yourself legal cover for your injuries, especially if you've been into hospital with any pains - some of them will take 8 or more hours to come to light as adrenaline will mask a lot of them.

expect to have to prove how unwell you have been for quite a considerable length of time - and make certain to keep a daily diary of everything relating to the incident and the aftermath

When a woman drove into the back of my stationary car and trailer at around 60mph she wrote off the trailer, severely damaged the car and also the motorbike I'd purchased about 3 hours earlier (and had insured whilst driving about an hour earlier - luckily!)

The car was repaired immediately, the trailer was paid out by her insurance inside 30 days, and all of the repairs to my damaged bike was done by me and charged to her insurers inside a week.

fortunately I took masses of photos of everything around the area immediately after the crash and I refused to make any attempt to move the wreckage until I had the police present at the scene.

My claim for the whiplash injuries took almost 18 months to payout - but that was because I refused to settle early - you will get asked to - don't do it, get yourself well first and then make the other side sweat.

My insurance company even wanted to claim my insurance excess from me as my car also smashed into the car infront saying that I had hit it first and then got hit myself from behind - I found that threatening to sue them for defamation of character, as I am a member of the IAM with an impeccable driving record, worked very well and got me a written apology by return of post :twisted: 

nil illegitimus carborundum

they will all want to stall and find ways of with-holding payment, don't let them.


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

It's like a bad dream but at least you have survived. It is a pretty lame comment to make but it could have been worse and you or a passenger could have been fatally injured. If she was on a mobile she should have her licence taken off her for life. Like drink, no excuses no second chances.
Take care


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Keep a diary/timeline, all documents, and make records of all telephone calls (brief details) and note every expense (you will need that for uninsured losses).


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Hi Ron,

Sorry to hear about your accident. As a retired commercial insurance broker with over 40 years experience I have been involved with cases like yours on many occasions. Unfortunately the insurance companies in general tend not to take too much notice of the private individual until they receive a letter from a firm of solicitors. Many of the cases I handled involved quite clearly responsibility upon the third party but having 'ballet danced' around with the insurers very often I had to advise the client to instruct solicitors, that usually involved a swift about turn by the third party insurance company.

As I understand you may have suffered some injuries you will need to instruct solicitors to deal with this claim on your behalf anyway and my advice to you would be to instruct well know city centre lawyers who are well versed in these matters to deal with the vehicle claim as well. As you were clearly not at fault for the accident the fees charged by those solicitors will be recovered from the third party and you will find that the matter should be settled much quicker and with far less stress than trying to do it yourself.

You have branches of Thompsons in your locality, whenever an insurer received a claim for personal injuries from them they tended to act quite quickly as they are know to be 'proactive'. Not a personal recommendation from me as I have not used them but might be a pointer to help you.

Hope it all goes well.

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The fact that other driver says she can remember nothing about the crash is a HUGE advantage to you   . 

She cannot now argue with anything you, or the independant witnesses have said about not paying attention or looking at or using her phone etc can she :wink: ???

Do you have legal expences cover as part of your insurance cover?? If so USE IT NOW !!


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your accident and hope you are ok. Must be the season for it as our stationary car, parked outside our house was hit by a big black jeepy thing in the early hours of the morning. I heard bang and looked out to see the jeep stopped beside our car. Hubbie got reggie number but it drove off before we had a chance to get out and speak to them. It then came back at about 4am and I asked for the drivers details but he refused and drove off again. Police were involved and are/were currently investigating. In fact thats over a week and a bit and have heard nowt so must chase it up!


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi
Here's a pic of the van. This was supposedly hitting me doing less than 25mph, also a bent and twisted back axle and I think the chassis is twisted.


Ron


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

Chausson said:


> Hi
> Here's a pic of the van. This was supposedly hitting me doing less than 25mph, also a bent and twisted back axle and I think the chassis is twisted.
> 
> Ron


Geeez! That looks bad.

Hope you get it resolved to your satisfaction.

Ian


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

oh I forgot to add that when you keep your diary even very insignificant expenses can all add up and you are able to claim them

e.g. when I got my payout for my trailer I had to go and buy another one, fortunately I got what I wanted on ebay at an address about 400 miles round trip away

I was then able to claim for out of pocket expenses to go and collect the trailer at an agreed mileage rate that paid quite nicely.

also mileage for each and every doctors, hospital and chiropractors visit

and prescription charges

and a special cushion for my work chair

etc.etc.etc

don't leave out anything - and once you get your solicitor on the case make them aware you do not want to settle quickly. 

If you are lucky to have one who herself was once a victim of a crash, like I was, then even better..

Lastly for now, I/we pressed for, and got, an interim payment from the other side. This is rare but can be obtained when the other side has no option but to admit liability. As a result of getting the interim payment it made it sweeter for me to hang on until I was proven to have recovered sufficiently from my injuries to consider finality. 

Remember that once you have agreed to the settlement there is no way to get anything more if any injuries take a turn for the worse.


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Hi Ron

I can't help with any of the legalities etc etc

I just wanted to say how sorry I am that this has happened to you, I was heartbroken for you when I saw your photo of the motorhome.

Take care Nette.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Bloody hell that brings it home, go for the jugular mate, every penny.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I would say speed estimate is about right. (having dealt with hundreds of crashes over the years)

Dont forget that what has been hit here is a very flimsy bit of GRP or aluminium panel NOT the steel structure of a car that is designed to absorb impact, also it is a highly localised side swipe impact running front to rear Unlike a full frontal or full side impact where the impact force is spread over a wider area !! T

Still looks nasty though !!!


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

As I have posted before on here.

When involved in an accident that is clearly not your fault, you must give your name and adress, then contact a specialist Solictor for a no fault claim, he will deal with the matter for you. When insurances get involved you get knock for knock etc etc, and it will always count as a claim. Solcitor first


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

Good luck Ron, and don't settle for anything less than 100% her fault. It will just take a long time.

Harry


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi All

I would like to thank you all for your kind words and the very good and helpful advise. I have taken on board all thats been said and I shall act on it.. I am keeping a diary of my expenses as they soon mount up and I intend to claim for every penny spent.

Again THANKS.

Ron


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Strewth Ron.
Looks like an Excorcet Missile has gone in there.

Ray.


----------

